# 3yr old female bengal for rehoming..birmingham



## malnuman (May 3, 2011)

hi all, i have a female bengal, she is just over 3 years old who i now have to unfortunatly rehome.... she is a loving cat once she gets to know you, but nervous around people she dont know... she hates been picked up, and she is a indoor cat, she has never been out yet.. she needs a home with no dogs and no young kids who will attempt to keep picking her up, she will scratch and panic!! some one who has time for her to settle in, once she knos you she loves lying on your lap and been stroked.... she has been spayed.. would prefer someone who knows all about bengals, they are not your normal tabby!! i am in birmingham .... thanks for reading!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

May I suggest you contact this organisation as a start, they should hopefully be able to advise you on finding the best home for her. Unfortunately it looks as though they will not be in a position to take her, but do call for a chat 

http://www.bengalcathelpline.co.uk/

*Surrendering Your Bengal:
*

Bengal Cat Rescue is not taking any more cats in at the present time. We recommend that you:

Contact your breeder and ask for assistance.
A reputable breeder will take back their own cats, and would rather do that than see them in rescue.

Speak to the breed club your breeder is a member of and see if another member can help if they won't (and report this to the club).

There are several Bengal forums online where people are often looking to adopt. Please check out a home very carefully as it is not unheard of for cats to be obtained free or very cheap and then be sold on for profit.

Neuter your cat before rehoming-

At this time we are limited to the numbers of cats we can help due to personal commitments so may not be able to take you cat off you, we will offer you advice on other organisations who maybe able to help. These will often having waiting lists so you will need to be patient.

PLEASE NOTE THAT MOST BENGALS ARE SURRENDERED DUE TO BEHAVIOUR PROBLEMS WHICH CAN USUALLY BE SOLVED. GET HELP BEFORE GIVING UP YOUR CAT


----------

